# Crown Stem Removal Seiko 5



## criticus (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi everyone. Newbie here so please be gentle. I have a Seiko 5 where the 12 O'clock marker has come off the face. I'd like to glue it back on myself but can not see how to remove the Crown.

Can anyone let me know how to remove it please? Also any tips on what glue to use to stick it back on.

Sieko 5 7009-867A (written on back.) 17 Jewels 7009A written on movement.

Many thanks

Tony.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Where the stem enter the movement there is a little raised "button". You have to depress it and gently oull out the crown. I think that the crown has to be fully depressed before you do this.

Roy, has a simple diagram, I am sure if you ask him nicely...........









On second thoughts, I think I am thinking of the 7s26. Diagrams for stem removal for both are out there somehwere, I've used them.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

IIRC the 7009a is a bit different to other '5' movements - the button isn't there! It's difficult to describe but there's a hidden lever which needs to be depressed and it's a bit tricky. I had a diagram somewhere, give me a bit and I'll dig it out for you and see if I can post it...

EDIT: Here it is http://service.seiko.com.au/i/seiko/docume...uides/7009A.pdf

Scroll down and there's a description on how to do it. Good luck!


----------



## criticus (Oct 14, 2006)

blackandgolduk said:


> IIRC the 7009a is a bit different to other '5' movements - the button isn't there! It's difficult to describe but there's a hidden lever which needs to be depressed and it's a bit tricky. I had a diagram somewhere, give me a bit and I'll dig it out for you and see if I can post it...
> 
> EDIT: Here it is http://service.seiko.com.au/i/seiko/docume...uides/7009A.pdf
> 
> Scroll down and there's a description on how to do it. Good luck!












A very big Thank You!

Apart from fitting a few batteries, this is my first ever "repair". Even if it was a very minor one by your standards. Job done, I did not use any glue as there were two tiny lugs on the back of the 12 o'clock marker that popped back into the corresponding holes.

I've only just got into watches while looking at an auction site for a watch for my daughter. I now have more than 20 and the wife keeps moaning! (I don't know why, Not knowing much about watches I've just been buying ones for a few quid, although my luckiest buy so far was a SEIKO SNA125 chronograph that works perfectly. and looks like new. I've seen the same watch for sale new for Â£250.

Thanks again

Kind regards Tony.


----------

